# Poison dart frogs



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

I have a spare 5 gallon tank just sitting around and i really like the look of these cool little frogs and of a natural tank setup. How many/ if an can be housed in a 5g tank, what do they eat, what would the best possible setup be, and what kind should i consider?

thx


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

A 5 will hold a good trio of Dendrobates aurutus (Green and black dart frog)
They will eat Ten day crickets, small crickets, fruit flys and properly sifted field
sweepings, care is not all that difficult for this species, I'd highly recommend this
animal to begin with.

I could write a whole lot, but really it's already been written
Lots of good info can be found just doing a search for

Dendrobates and green and black Dart frog

I can help you out some where issues seem to mix,
and clarify the information given.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I know nothing about these frogs. Why do they call them Poisin dart frogs.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> I know nothing about these frogs. Why do they call them Poisin dart frogs.


 Jungle tribes coat the darts they use for hunting with the toxic skin secretions from the frogs


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

HERE is some info about them


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

they are only poisonis in the wild..because i guess they eat these leafs and all of that,that have toxins in it..thats what makes them poisonis...i dont think captive DF's are poisonis


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> They will *eat Ten day crickets*, small crickets, fruit flys and *properly sifted field
> sweepings, *


 i didnt really understand these, please explain, thanks

i would love to have a poison dart frog, i think they are neat and you can have a realy sweet habitat

i am thinking of doing this with a 10g, with a small fogger and a little corner stream with lots of moss and also plants


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

aiight what about best substrate, plants and decorations ?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

http://www.blackjungle.com


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

thx croc


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > They will *eat Ten day crickets*, small crickets, fruit flys and *properly sifted field
> ...


 10 day crickets are the smallest u can buy 
and sifted field i think is the small insects in the dirt


----------

